# Michael Rasmussen to ride DE ROSA!!!????



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

The are news reports that the man who crushed Contador and Leipheimer up the final climb up Col D'Abisque and effectively won the 2007 Tour de France that day, only to be cheated from final victory, is on verge of signing with Aqua-Sappone. The De Rosa equipped Aqua-Sappone wants to have a Giro and Tour contender. They believe they have that with Rasmussen. Ugo De Rosa is said to be excited about custom building a bike befitting the world's greatest climber. Get ready to see beautiful De Rosa bicis draped in yellow in next years tour as Rasmussen looks for vengeance for what was wrongfully taken. The Merckx golden years shall be renewed. Honor to De ROSA.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

as Rasmussen looks for vengeance for what was wrongfully taken. ? if you have all the facts please let the rest of us know what u are privy too. Otherwise in books hes a cheat and no better than vino, tugboat, floyd etc


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

slowdave said:


> as Rasmussen looks for vengeance for what was wrongfully taken. ? if you have all the facts please let the rest of us know what u are privy too. Otherwise in books hes a cheat and no better than vino, tugboat, floyd etc


This is Zodiac speaking:
I don't have all the facts, but it's pretty clear Rasmussen was robbed of an almost certain victory. He was pulled from the Tour by his Team Manager who is clearly a big *****. You call Rasmussen a "cheater". What evidence do you have?? He did not test positive for any banned substances. He missed TWO surprise tests earlier in the year. So what?? If he missed THREE tests, then he could legally be pulled from the Tour and banned from racing . He MAY have lied about his whereabouts, but again, so what? He may have had good reason to not be truthful. Maybe, he has some voluptuously hot girlfriend/mistress that he was spending time with while his Mexican wife was back in Mexico. Maybe, he had an illegal dog fighting operation to tend to. The Rabobank manager made a colossal screw up in not allowing his team to finish the Tour. He's the one that should be banned from ever managing a team again. He's a complete moron. Hopefully, Rasmussen will be riding a Bike of Hearts to victory up Alp d' Huez next year. De Rosa baby!!!!!De Rosa baby!!!!

The crownless shall be King!!!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Rasmussen the victim? C'mon! He's a victim like a bankrobber who has to return the money is a victim. The fact is, neither of you is correct and can say whether Rasmussen is a doper or not. I believe he did, but that doesn't matter. He may have ridden everyone off his wheel, but given the fact that he violated doping policy and lied about it, he shouldn't have even been at the Tour anyway so it's a moot point. 

I'd be exceptionally disappointed if Ugo aligned himself with someone like Rasmussen. Not only is he a single faceted cyclist (lots of guys have gone uphill fast with or without help), but he's a proven liar and someone who obviously doesn't respect the sport of cycling and would rather cheat his way to the top.

Rasmussen isn't 1/100th the cyclist Merckx was. Ugo should spend his time and money on young, upcoming talent rather than damaged Danish goods.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

my2c innocent no proof of anything........................go with MIke Ugo..........by the way what drug did he use again?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he missed mandatory doping tests*

his excuse was "I was visiting family in Mexico"

turns out he was training and visiting certain folks in Italy

now gosh, why would a rider miss mandatory tests and lie about his whereabouts?.........

kinda hard to find the drugs when the rider is deliberately avoiding testing during the key time


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*lets see*

guy is suspected of robbing a bank

no one saw him do it but his alibi turns out to be an out and out lie and his bank account has grown exponentially

guy 's alibi turns out an out and out lie, goes from mediocre to poor TTer to top contender


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Truthfully, I don't know what to believe. But what aptjunkie has offered is hardly proof. In fact, they're just insinuations. Not sure about countries in Europe, but here in the U.S. I believe that one is innocent, and is to be assumed innocent, until proven guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. If I've missed the trial, please post the date(s) that it was held.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Rasmussen is just as clean as Armstrong was during his riding and triathlon career.

I was just reading a book by Gianni Brera called _Coppi e il diavolo_ and it clearly outlines the drug use of il Campionissimo...


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Truthfully, I don't know what to believe. But what aptjunkie has offered is hardly proof. In fact, they're just insinuations. Not sure about countries in Europe, but here in the U.S. I believe that one is innocent, and is to be assumed innocent, until proven guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. If I've missed the trial, please post the date(s) that it was held.


Those were not insinuations. They were FACTS.

He is a pro cyclist and as such required to be available for drug testing.

He was off the radar when he was supposed to be tested.

He said he was in Mexico.

He actually was in Europe. 


I really can't understand why some people feel integrity is optional in professional sports. Professional sports are supported by us, the fans. Some fans may be in the "rules be damned" crowd and not care if or when someone cheats, but I sincerely hope that most are like me and would much rather see a clean competition based on heart and not pharmaceuticals.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

dnalsaam said:


> Rasmussen is just as clean as Armstrong was during his riding and triathlon career.
> 
> I was just reading a book by Gianni Brera called _Coppi e il diavolo_ and it clearly outlines the drug use of il Campionissimo...



Is this an argument in favor of Rasmussen? 

Kindergarten rule #12: Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

handsomerob said:


> Those were not insinuations. They were FACTS.
> 
> He is a pro cyclist and as such required to be available for drug testing.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the voice of logic and reason! 

Besides Rasmussen's obvious deceit, and allegedly puting his "friend" in jeapordy of unwittingly transporting banned substances internationally, he just leaves a bad taste all the way around. In short, I find him icky. 

I am also a DeRosa nut. Class. Just class. Puting the likes of Rasmussen on a DeRosa is to me just shy of casting pearls before swine, and the thought of it makes me wince.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

dnalsaam said:


> Rasmussen is just as clean as Armstrong was during his riding and triathlon career.
> 
> I was just reading a book by Gianni Brera called _Coppi e il diavolo_ and it clearly outlines the drug use of il Campionissimo...


Only thing is it was not against the rules in Coppi's day.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

ill say this much... the day where RAMUSSEN was climbing that hill against LEPI/CONTADOR where he broke away and demolished anyone and everyone on that hill.. i remember the first words that was uttered out my mouth..." DAMNN WHAT THE HELL IS HE ON BECAUSE I NEEED THAT ON MY CLIMB" im not gonna say wether he doped or not.. but after a performance like that i just have nothing else but to assume... that climb was superhuman like... ill even go as far to say GODLY even... 

he missed those tests and i have nothing to add but it was his fault that he missed them and didnt comply... and his team made a noble move to pull him out like that knowing that there would be serious repercussions.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Rasmussen is riding De Rosa bicycles and will go head to head with Contador in Argentina in 2012 using Campagnolo electronic shifting. The chicken will peck away at Andy Schleck, while Schleck is busy stretching his rubber neck and miss shifting on his Sram Red Radioshek Trek. Look for the Chicken to regain glory in the 2012 GIRO d"Italia with his Campagnolo equipped De Rosa. Andy should bail on the 2012 Tour and just race The Giro.


----------

